# Radial Arm Drill



## ThunderDog (Jun 19, 2018)

My Dad's cousin spent the day getting this out of his shop.  I don't have any info on it at the moment.  I'll find out more tomorrow, but my Dad says he has not used it for quite some time and he wants to get rid of it. He lives near Camp David.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jun 19, 2018)

Wow what a piece of machinery!  I hope you can find it a new home and it doesnt meet the scrap yard!


----------



## Martin W (Jun 20, 2018)

Nice! I also like the miller welder!
Cheers


----------



## Karl_T (Jun 20, 2018)

I sold mine for $2K last summer. Must have put the CL ad up ten times. Then, a guy calls and RUSHES over to buy it so nobody else would take it from under him.

When I was fabricating large farm equipment, a radial arm was indispensable. makes any other drill press look like a toy.


Anyway, there is a still a need for these, but might take a while to find that guy.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jun 20, 2018)

I used to run them in my youth as an apprentice.  If you have a lot of holes to drill and power tap it was the way we did it .


----------



## ThunderDog (Jun 20, 2018)

Got some info:
Cincinnati Bickford
Approximately 42" Bed
Travel of head from post is about 40"
220V 3 phase 5HP motor
$1500 or make an offer


----------



## HMF (Jun 23, 2018)

By the way, I want to remind everyone that we have our own VIDEO library where you can post videos without using YouTube:

*https://www.hobby-machinist.com/gallery/categories/member-video-channels.6/*


----------

